# Nausea (mild) - now fequently present



## magnolia7 (Nov 5, 2002)

I just ordered the book "Eating for IBS... for the Touchiest Tummy" and look forward to those recipes.Question, though which I have no idea where to post.I have started feeling... since about 2.5 months ago a vague sense of nausea... very minor, but it takes away my appetite. It seems when I eat, which I force myself to do sometimes, I feel better.I look forward to this book which I'm hoping will help with this feeling.Just wondering if this happens to others of you, even when there is no stress present?Also, I often have a sensation that after I've eaten that my stomach "sits on the food" ... that it isn't really moving along as it is.Ever since this has started to get worse, I am overly preoccupied with it... scared of it getting worse (the IBS) ... and that doesn't help in the least. So I suppose this is stress.I recently discontinued Pamelor which I had been on for at least 5 years. My current psychiatrist whom I see infrequently said this is not possible. Also, there is a possibility I may be experiencing peri-menopause... have had a check up recently.....blood drawn... and am waiting for those results. I'm only a few weeks shy of 44, and my "golden years" seem to be slipping through my fingers.Thank you for any input. Note, I don't feel like vomiting... haven't vomited in I don't know when... it's just a vague queazy feeling that's always hanging around.Best,M


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

I, too, have nausea as one of my main IBS-C complaints. Nausea seems to go along with slow gastric motility and constipation. It sounds like you've got the former problem. I, too, was also losing my appetite and have lost a couple of pounds with no effort. I forced myself to eat at meal times and usually felt okay. I never vomited either.What has helped me is Zelnorm. It has helped the constipation a little, and the slowed gastric motility a moderate amount. I no longer have that queasy feeling or out-right sickly feeling anymore, after being on Zelnorm for three weeks. If you have IBS-C, you could try a low dose of Zelnorm to see if it helps. I think it's now being tested for slow gastric motility and general chronic constipation.Hope that helps. Oh yes, I was also much more nauseated when I went off my birth control shot. The flucuation in hormones was sickening. I seem to be over the major fluctuations now.


----------



## C.J. (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Magnolia, Years ago, I had that vague feeling of being nauseaous all the time - was always anxiety related for me, mostly from chronic stuff, not panic attacks based, but the slow-drip torment of chronic anxiety. The thing you mentioned that struck me was that I also felt LESS nauseous AFTER I'd eat - before, it was like I could feel the inside of my stomach, conscious of it, and there was a kind of mild motion sickness. What helped me was yes, the motion sick drug Dramamine...took one a day for many months, years and years ago..would take it before leaving house, if I had no food in my tummy. Interesting. For me, it felt like I was so CONSCIOUS of my insides, and that seemed to cause a kind of "motion" (mild) sensation that made me queasy. Lord. Our bodies.- C.J.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

My nausea seems to have been assciated with IBS C.I take hyoscyamine which brings me a lot of help. Even though people often think that a medication like hyoscyamine would not be good for an IBS C person, it helps if your problem involves spasms which slow your gut down or, as it did in my case, come to a halt and require extreme medical intervention.Even though I've had a hysterectomy and I only have one barely working ovary left, sometimes my nausea seems to be connected when the times when I feel my one ovary working.My Estradiol levels are extremely low but my Blood tests still come back showing that I'm not finished or in active menopause. Yet after my hysterectomy I expereinced all that hot flash menopausal mess.It's the fluctuation hormones rather than the loss of hormones that cause that.So if you have a body that might even be over producing hormones, you could be feeling ill from that too.So you may need to see a couple of different doctors to troubleshoot the problem.I take meclazine which is an overt the counter nausea med when my tummy acts up.It also comes in a 24hour chewabel form called 24hour Bonine.I get phenegran suppositories for when it becomes very very bad which is not all that often anymore since the hysterectomy.Kamie


----------

